

Teen is building her own car for her 16th birthday - mitchie_luna
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/rad-teen-building-her-own-car-her-16th-222215394.html

======
Zhenya
There is nothing innovative going on here. She is simply restoring an old GM
product. This has been done as a right of passage by many youngsters as a way
to get behind the wheel and show their parents responsibility.

Building an electric Jensen while retaining the dark princess's electronics,
then I would be impressed.

------
c0m4
False. Restoring her own car.

